# Citizen ?



## Felpipe (14 Apr 2003)

Do you Have to Be a Canadian Citizen to Join the army?


----------



## DnA (14 Apr 2003)

this belongs in recruiting

an the answer is 

*takin off my unit‘s website*

A Canadian citizen or landed immigrant. Landed immigrants are restricted in the number of trades available to them and are bound by a three-year service contract.


----------



## Korus (14 Apr 2003)

DnA covered it for the reserve, but for the regular forces you need to be a citizen.


----------



## Spr.Earl (15 Apr 2003)

"Never mudwrestle with a Engineer. You‘ll both get dirty, but the Engineer will enjoy it."

The above is the correct version, there Korus


----------



## Korus (15 Apr 2003)

I would add an insult to engineers right now, But I‘m an engineer on civvie side, so...


----------



## Spr.Earl (17 Apr 2003)

Hey Korus we have thick skin‘s,go for it   
 Up untill the Balkin‘s started,you should have heard some of the comment‘s about us Thumber Head‘s and no one wanted to train with us,as they saw us as remf‘s.
 Now we Thumper Head‘s are welcomed in every camp.
So let her rip.


----------

